

Understanding event loops and writing great code for Node.js - Part 1 - sh1mmer
http://developer.yahoo.com/blogs/ydn/posts/2010/10/understanding-the-event-loops-and-writing-great-code-for-node-js-part-1/

======
pufuwozu
I love this article. I don't think that the concept of starvation is
introduced early enough for node.js developers.

Cooperative multitasking was around for some time but it was eventually
abandoned - programmers seemingly don't want the responsibility of cooperating
nicely with other tasks.

node.js nicely mitigates the cooperative problem by using events everywhere
(allowing queued callbacks to be called). This doesn't mean the problem is
non-existent - something more developers need to be aware of.

